# HO setting own fixtures



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

When a HO decides to "save" money and set their own fixtures. This guy wanted to save the last 15% of the total price by setting his own fixtures. I went there today for the third time because this wax ring was leaking. If you can't tell, there were 2 rings. The one on top is a can't leak and the one on the bottom is a regular that has been squished out by the can't leak. Anyway, after the service calls, he has actually spent more than if he would have just let us set fixtures


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> I went there today for the third time because this wax ring was leaking. If you can't tell, there were 2 rings. The one on top is a can't leak and the one on the bottom is a regular that has been squished out by the can't leak. Anyway, after the service calls, he has actually spent more than if he would have just let us set fixtures


It doesn't look so bad. I routinely put a KantLeak on top of a regular seal if the flange is a bit deep, and I don't ever get leaks. There must more to it than that, like maybe not enough seal, or wobbling as he sets it, or a rocking toilet after setting, or a dirty flange or something else...


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The flange had paint on it, and it was a bit deep. They used 3/4 plywood for underlayment. I cleaned the flange and siliconed down one of those flange shims then it was close enough to use one thick ring. We have used double waxes before and never had a problem. He did have a backed up sewer due to a faulty septic field line install. That may have started it leaking. 
I was there once to snake the sewer, that's when we found out the septic problem. Another time to change the other wax seal on another WC. Another because of a broken plastic pop up.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That top can't leak seems like it didn't compress at all. It may have been one that came with the Peerless WC. I usually don't use those because they are real stiff and seem cheap.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whats different with a kantleak wax seal?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> whats different with a kantleak wax seal?



It kant leak.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well at least you go some billable time out of it. So, there is at least some silver lining on that cloud. Typical mistakes, so many people do not understand how to do the job right.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Indie said:


> Well at least you go some billable time out of it. So, there is at least some silver lining on that cloud. Typical mistakes, so many people do not understand how to do the job right.


Usually when a HO wants to set fixtures, it's because that is the "easy part"


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't understand why the top seal did not push out.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

well your not telling me anything.

At work they call me A"no leaks" K, if it leaks I didnt install it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

In this case I always put Kant leak at bottom then another plain old wax seal on top....never had a problem


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It kant leak.


Heh :laughing: I call them Kan-Too Leak seals. They aren't a guarantee against leaks. But I use one on any toilet where the flange bottom edge is below flush with the finished floor and have no problems.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> In this case I always put Kant leak at bottom then another plain old wax seal on top....never had a problem


In my opinion that's the wrong way to do it. I put the regular seal under the KantLeak. Then it can't crush inward and partially block the drain. The KantLeak's horn keeps it centered and prevents crush inward.

Your way the toilet horn keeps the reg seal centered and the flange keeps the KantLeak centered, so I guess it probably works ok. But then you have double wax crushing together and I think sometimes it tends to squish inward somewhat since there's nothing there to prevent it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use reg wax rings only and never use the horned rings.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ron said:


> I use reg wax rings only and never you the horned rings.


 I hate those sticky pieces of s**t, so I make the boys do them and they can make sur they don't leak.:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I had a customer call me, and asked me to deliver him a white, round front seat, with cover. 

Just leave it on the back porch, and I'll install it. Add it to the bill. 

OK.

(I was there for a full day last week, misc repairs and a new Moen tub/shower with a plate, and am going back next week to do the other tub shower.)


----------

